# my goal 163 lbs to 173 lbs in three weeks



## Ne1gotjuice (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi whats up everyone im new to this forum. Ive actualy never used forums b4 now so excuse my eticutt i will eventually calibrate. Any ways im posting this thread for the first of many more to follow i have a attainable goal that i want to document and encourage any ones comment or suggestions. I want to gain 10 lbs in 3 weeks. . .  By any means possible and maintain it afterwards of course.

I have spent the last 7 years hovering around 160, im ready to pack on some muscle ive been weight lifting  6 days a week @tleast 45mins session for about the past 6 months before that 2 week since i was 16-17 years old. Some time it feel impossible for me to gain weight ive have tried every thing i could think of weight gainer, beng eating, protien, execpt roids ( because i dont have a source ) I have great tone but no weight.

I recently purchased ISO MASS, Testosterone sup, NO FURRY
And will update twice a week with my weight and picture.

my regiment will be:

morning 3 scoops ISO MASS
oatmeal
Testosterone sup

afternoon 3 scoops ISO MASS
Lunch (random)

Evening N.O FURRY 
45 Min work out rotating bi's/back - tri's/chest
immendiatly after end workout 3 more scoops ISO MASS



currently im at 163

my goal is 173 DECEMBER 9th


-scott


----------



## Mista (Nov 24, 2008)

That looks like a very poor diet plan. I suggest reading some information in the diet section. 

Also while your at it check the training section, as I see no leg work and I'm betting your routine sucks ass.


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 24, 2008)

10lbs in 3 weeks huh?  I guess so if you don't mind it being mostly fat and water.  Even people on gear don't gain that fast.

As Mista said, read the stickies in this and the D&N forum.  Formulate a diet and training plan, then post it for review.


----------



## TJ3 (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome fellow alabamian.

10 lbs in 3 weeks does sound kinda fast , should prolly be more like around   1lb give or take a week , 10lbs in 3 sounds like to much.Im trying to bulk on some weight too.Eat lots and lift , lift , lift. good luck!


----------

